# Sedona and Tuxedo's kids! (pic heavy)



## farmergal (Jun 19, 2009)

I'm a little late getting this birth announcement up, but last weekend (like a week ago last weekend) Sedona and Tuxedo each kidded with twins!

And better than that, they each kidded with twin... doelings!! I couldn't believe it, when the second set was born I had to look under their tails like three times just to make sure.

It was so funny because Sedona was due first, and I knew she was going to go because her ligaments had vanished and she was really hollowed out, she looked practically anorexic. I was checking on her every hour and one of the times I came into the barn, I went into the stall, she snuggled up right against me like this was what she had been waiting for... she buckled down and started pushing immediately, and just a few minutes later out came two adorable kids. She gave birth like a pro and once we put the babies in front of her she immediately fell in love with her daughters and started licking them.

Anyway, Sedona and Tuxedo have always been best friends in the herd. And Tuxedo was showing absolutely no signs of impending labor until Sedona kidded. Then, just a couple of hours after Tuxedo saw Sedona give birth, her babies dropped, her ligaments disappeared, and the very next morning she kidded with her OWN set of twin doelings!! Like "hey, I can do this too!" Tuxedo is an even better mom than Sedona (if that's possible)... my FH actually delivered her twins on his own, I was out running a quick errand and he had me on speaker phone while I was driving 65 mph on back country roads to try and get home in time! He said that Tuxedo actually turned around to start licking the first kid the instant she was born, and that she would probably have gotten her mouth and nose cleaned off just fine even if he hadn't been there.

I really don't know which doelings to keep, and I will have to post pics of their FF udders to see what you guys think. It's amazing how much their udders have grown in the week since they've kidded.

Anyway, I wish I'd gotten a waiting thread posted on these gals, and gotten the announcement up sooner, it's been a little crazy as I'm getting married in 6 days (gulp) and with 3 goats kidding and an open farm on Sunday it's been nuts!! Enjoy the pics!!

PS -- Elizabeth kidded too, to hear her story (sigh) you can go here... viewtopic.php?f=16&t=2199&start=45 No pics yet as I was exhausted after an open farm all day yesterday followed by a 7-hour birth trauma...


----------



## fiberchick04 (Mar 8, 2010)

Aw they are so adorable! Congrats!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Awww...what cuties!!! Congratulations!!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

so adorable....congrats... :greengrin:


----------



## goatiegurl*Oh (Nov 11, 2007)

Cuties! :]


----------



## maple hill farm tina (Mar 14, 2010)

SOOO cute!! LOVE, LOVE, LOVE that first born from Sedona  
-Tina


----------



## farmgirl42 (Jan 3, 2010)

OMGosh! They are too adorable! I love their colors!


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

I really like the dark, dark buckskin from Tuxedo. But thats just me. I also like the gold with all the white from Sedona. But then I love it when they look like an overo horse.


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO cute!!!!!!!! LOVE the markings on Sedonas first doeling! Wow is she flashy!


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

Congrats on all of them! :stars: Very exciting story to tell, and so great all went well, with good mommas and FH to handle it like pros.


----------

